# Alien found on google earth



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

comments? I personally think its Bull*censored.2.0*


----------



## Josh (Apr 19, 2010)

How the heck is that an alien?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

I see a broken image.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 19, 2010)

...wow. someone photoshopped a lazer beam onto a field.

SOOOO amazing.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I see a broken image.


Lol i found it on a Facebook group so i just wanted to see what everyone thought


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I see a broken image.


Don't worry,you're not missing out on anything special.All that it is is a field with a blue beam in horrible quality.


----------



## Zachary (Apr 19, 2010)

I see a bit of a figure next to the laser thing.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> I see a bit of a figure next to the laser thing.


Same


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People will make a group for anything, some just want fans.

"FREE CHICKEN COOP FOR UR FARMVILLEZ!!"


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol seen that one.


Btw  annotated the picture for you guyz


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

OH MY GAWD WE ARE GOING TO DIE.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 19, 2010)

It looks like a gust of wind kicking up dirt.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like someone photoshopped E.T. in there. :S


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 19, 2010)

Fake.


----------



## muffun (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

>


OMG, POK


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smartysaar (Apr 19, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Fake.


This.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

>







=





??


----------



## Numner (Apr 19, 2010)

It wasn't photoshopped it was a glitch in the camera xD


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice photoshop but still fail

people and facebook


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2010)

maybe it's one of these


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> maybe it's one of these


OMG STAR WARS WAS REALLY A WARNING!

QUICK RUN! THE EMPIRES OUT TO GET US!!!! THEY HAVE THE DEATHSTAR!!!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> maybe it's one of these


oshi-


----------

